# Great article, Dr Andy Rourke, how do you know when it's time



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I got this in a newsletter from our vet June 2013.

How to Know When It's Time to Euthanize Your Pet

I really wish no one had to read it or think about it ever.
But we do, so I hope this helps someone.


----------

